# What pains have bothered you the most?



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Ok, part of getting old is pain just seems to arrive! Some are random, hereditary, or ghosts of past experiences.

How old are you, what pains have you come across that have interfered with MTB. And most importantly, how did you address or solve the issue.

Any related advice?


----------



## PS mtb (10 mo ago)

Double inguinal hernia. I waited 2 1/2 years to find a surgeon to fix it without mesh, got it fixed late May last year. I tried to ride a few times in that 2 1/2 years, it was brutal. All good now, no pain, started back riding, 2nd ride yesterday, still in treatment for Lyme disease...whole nother deal.


----------



## knl2stl (Jan 7, 2011)

I will be 53 next month. The biggest pains that interfere with my riding are my two teenagers. The way that I address this, since I won’t beat them, is to motivate them to get into a good university. Other than that I am good except for being sore all over.


----------



## SuzCQ (10 mo ago)

I'm 54 and my biggest pain when riding is that my hubby won't buy an ebike and he dies on the trails and on the couch afterwards. He's five years younger and I got an ebike to keep up with him. He insists on riding up the trails to get to the downs, but he can't only end up doing one downhill. As for my pains riding, I have none. All my pain is off the bike, as I have had FMS for 27 years. Hubby gets swollen knees. Another reason he needs to swap to an ebike.


----------



## 2021Mach6 (Jan 19, 2021)

I'm 43 and had ulcerative colitis until I had my entire lower intestine removed. Took about a year to recover, and while trying to get off the pain meds, that's how I got into MTB (in a desperate attempt to produce natural serotonin which thankfully worked). Don't have many limitations, but the years of being on Prednisone (steroids) took a toll on my bone health.

For me it's not about what I do the day of or night before, but the lifestyle I live. Diet and exercise are obviously nonnegotiable, I don't carry any extra weight, but the two specific things that keep me riding longer and aid my recovery are *hydration* and *stretching*.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

I seem to have sorted out all of my past injuries, except my back. Never got it checked, but I think I slipped a disc years back and the best I can do for it is to maintain core strength and flexibility. I still cannot lay flat on my back for any length of time or it feels like my spine is dis-jointing or something, but otherwise it is good.

I've also rolled my right ankle several times in my life (going all the way back to grade school). I think the outer tendons are all stretched out so I've been doing exercises to help tighten those up and keep things aligned. It has improved my trail running and my symmetry on the bike, and evened out the pedal pressure across my right foot. All the pedal pressure used to be on the outside edge of my foot - which is not good.

I'll be 53(?) this year.
And while sometimes I feel 33, I've ridden with the 33 y.o. crowd, and I'm not 33. 

-F

PS - I can't remember the last time riding made me sore. Running? Yes.


----------



## Bhamss (Dec 23, 2014)

50 in a few months and def hips. right in the socket. def have to take my time to stretch before and after and even then its nice and sore after riding


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

SuzCQ said:


> . Hubby gets swollen knees. Another reason he needs to swap to an ebike.



I think it would be better to figure out what's causing his knees to swell.

I'm 60 and probably the biggest pain I've experienced while riding was a broken collar bone but that went away after a few months.


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

I am 48 so not quite in the club yet. Only real physical pain is lower back, especially when I am out of shape. Unfortunately life always seems to get in The way and I am always out of shape now.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

No aches & pains. I've had some serious injuries over the years but no long term consequences. I attribute that to weight lifting, diet, sleep, managing stress (this is a huge piece of the puzzle), and a rotating supplement regiment. 

I had a pretty debilitating back injury that affected me through my 20s into my late 30s. Finally figured out how to appropriately deal with it. Happy to say I haven't had a single back issue in at least 10 years now. 

The body's ability to heal itself is amazing if you give it what it needs. Just think, not a single cell, atom, molecule in your body is the same after 3-7 years. It's constantly rebuilding itself, give it what it needs to do so properly. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Boss H0g (Aug 24, 2019)

I’m 50 and I have nagging soreness in my thighs, and my calves always hurt due to compartment syndrome I got while running. This week, it’s my right forearm. Next week it will be something else…


----------



## rtonthat (11 mo ago)

WHALENARD said:


> No aches & pains. I've had some serious injuries over the years but no long term consequences. I attribute that to weight lifting, diet, sleep, managing stress (this is a huge piece of the puzzle), and a rotating supplement regiment.
> 
> I had a pretty debilitating back injury that affected me through my 20s into my late 30s. Finally figured out how to appropriately deal with it. Happy to say I haven't had a single back issue in at least 10 years now.
> 
> ...


Im not quite 50 yet but have had some sort of pain continuously for the past 2 years. How did you resolve your back pain? I also used to have chronic back pain in my 20s-30s until I incorporated more deadlifts into my gym routing. Back pain disappeared. But, I’ve been riding a ton the last 6 months and got lazy on the deadlifts since the rest day after meant I couldnt ride. So now..back pain has come back even worse.
Hopefully this pain subsides soon so I can get back to pulling some good weight off the floor. In the meantime, open to trying any method to help the back issues.


----------



## csharp1171 (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm 50 and herniated discs at c5-c6 and c6-c7 has greatly altered my riding. I've been dealing with it for almost a year now. Trying my best to avoid surgery but I'm seriously over it. I have good days and bad days. I'd never wish this on anyone. Worst crap I've ever dealt with.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

I used to routinely experience pain along the outside of my right knee (ITB, I believe) to the point of being unable to pedal. I decided to improve my bike fit and increase my focus on gym work; seems to have eliminated the pain.

Mid-50's here...


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

Turning 60 this fall (ugh!): Probably not exactly what you meant in your question, but BY FAR the biggest "pain" impact for me has been the recent (last 5 yrs or so) dependence on readers to see damn near anything up close anymore. I had Lasik to correct myopia ~30 years ago and that was wonderful. Now that presbyopia has set in it's grown from an annoyance to a nuisance to a serious PITA.

As for actual physical pains, I had knee and other joint pain that was emerging and my doctor declared osteoarthritis. I tried glucosamine, and a host of other OTC measures - none of which worked FOR ME. A friend of mine who's a naturopath turned me on to the anti-inflammatory properties of turmeric. I started taking 2,000mg/day and within about two weeks all my joint pain disappeared; not diminished, GONE. At first I was shocked and not sure if it was placebo effect, so I discontinued use - the pain returned. Resumed use, pain disappeared.

YMMV, but I'm sold and will be on turmeric for life. I've shared that story with several friends who all report the same experiences.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

I’ll be 53 soon and luckily, besides asthma I’ve been healthy. I guess it’s not luck, since a young age, I’ve been into: BMX, soccer, football, dirt bikes, MTB/EMTB. Only one nasty crash that injuries my neck in my mid 20s. I got to a chiropractor for that, but it has never affected my riding. 

I’ve also lifted weights since 14yrs old and I think this has helped keep the injuries down. Hope to keep going strong through my future years like some of these other guys/gals


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

After decades of riding mountain bikes (50 this last year) and then late into the forties deciding to learn to jump I have found that my leg musculature is not ready for the impact of landing jumps on my bike or skis. I have some sort of lagging hamstring issues that are a factor of having been a cyclist, having bad flexibility which has gotten worse as I age, and having a seated job. The more I ride the more issues I have, the more I jump, the worse it gets. 

I have been using a peloton to get stronger and trying to get a foam roller and yoga routine in place to help the flexibility but the muscle twinges still keep me up at night and I have to get up and stretch often at 2 am after my pre-bed advils wear off so I can get back to sleep.

Thankfully I can still keep up with my kids on the skis and bikes so far but realize that without this strength and flexibility I won't be able to for much longer. It is a race to decrepitude which I don't want to lose.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

knl2stl said:


> I will be 53 next month. The biggest pains that interfere with my riding are my two teenagers. The way that I address this, since I won’t beat them, is to motivate them to get into a good university. Other than that I am good except for being sore all over.


Ha, ha... I have a senior and a freshman in college!! The pain is in my wallet.

My senior son says he wants to move back home for a bit. Since he is a better rider than me, I am looking forward to it!!


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

rtonthat said:


> Im not quite 50 yet but have had some sort of pain continuously for the past 2 years. How did you resolve your back pain? I also used to have chronic back pain in my 20s-30s until I incorporated more deadlifts into my gym routing. Back pain disappeared. But, I’ve been riding a ton the last 6 months and got lazy on the deadlifts since the rest day after meant I couldnt ride. So now..back pain has come back even worse.
> Hopefully this pain subsides soon so I can get back to pulling some good weight off the floor. In the meantime, open to trying any method to help the back issues.


Deadlifts are tremendously good for your back, same with squatting. I moved away from heavy lifts a long time ago in favor of higher reps with perfect form. 

I can't point to one thing and say that healed my back but more a laundry list of things. The overwhelming theme is being mindful. Mindful of every little thing that might be contributing to putting my back out of whack and every little thing that might help it.

Here's a list of things that come to mind. Focusing on side sleeping. I was a long time stomach sleeper and no doubt that affected my back. Not letting the soles of my foot wear get worn down in a wonky matter or worn out. In the same vein focusing on my stride when I walk, down stairs, upstairs, etc. Spending a lot of time on concrete, this undoubtedly jacked my back up. Posture, sitting standing, especially driving. Stretching, especially the IT band and hip flexors. The aforementioned exercises that strengthen your back. Consistency is key but you don't have to kill yourself doing them either. Getting away from chiropractors and stretching moves that cracked my back. I used to associate getting my back to crack as being positive, I don't believe that anymore. Stress. This one's huge. Reflecting on all the times I threw my back out was always under stressful circumstances... work, relationships, what have you. Getting rid of everything pro-inflammatory in my diet. Making sure I'm eating enough fiber/roughage and fermented things. Healthy gut healthy life. If I were to point to a single supplement it would be quercetin. Quercetin helps rebuild and strengthen myelin sheath. There is some very good evidence that this helps with sciatic nerve issues. I discovered this completely organically, going on and off of it. Eventually it occurred to me that my back always felt better when I was on it. 

I'm probably missing a few key things but that's the gist. My back was constantly an issue, It was always in varying degrees of pain. About every 4 months I was good for a 4-day episode where I couldn't do much but lie down. I don't even think about my back now. All this stuff comes naturally to me and it's completely pain-free. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

SuzCQ said:


> I'm 54 and my biggest pain when riding is that my hubby won't buy an ebike and he dies on the trails and on the couch afterwards. He's five years younger and I got an ebike to keep up with him. He insists on riding up the trails to get to the downs, but he can't only end up doing one downhill. As for my pains riding, I have none. All my pain is off the bike, as I have had FMS for 27 years. Hubby gets swollen knees. Another reason he needs to swap to an ebike.


Pride is a big deal indeed!! When the wife gets an ebike, it's a good start to ride together.

But in reality, the husband needs an ebike too. I've seen it happen to a couple of friends and the 'fit' husband is just a boat anchor that limits the riding options for both. Eventually, they both got one and all are happy.

I got my wife a Levo and it got her back into riding (after just talking about the old days of riding for 5 years). Once in a while, I'll take my regular mtb with her or my Levo SL but better on the same kind of power. We do big rides and she's able to see all the mountain peaks that I've been talking about for decades. 

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

2021Mach6 said:


> I'm 43 and had ulcerative colitis until I had my entire lower intestine removed. Took about a year to recover, and while trying to get off the pain meds, that's how I got into MTB (in a desperate attempt to produce natural serotonin which thankfully worked). Don't have many limitations, but the years of being on Prednisone (steroids) took a toll on my bone health.
> 
> For me it's not about what I do the day of or night before, but the lifestyle I live. Diet and exercise are obviously nonnegotiable, I don't carry any extra weight, but the two specific things that keep me riding longer and aid my recovery are *hydration* and *stretching*.


Oh wow, I take Prednisone for poison oak.... maybe a week at a time during bad exposure. I know the side effects are brutal!!!! I can only imagine what you've been through. Stay strong!!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Boss H0g said:


> I’m 50 and I have nagging soreness in my thighs, and my calves always hurt due to compartment syndrome I got while running. This week, it’s my right forearm. Next week it will be something else…



I think this is the key right here with the age thing. We're going good, taking care of oneself and then BOOM! Something new pops up. It's like whack-a-mole. It's a constant chase so the only thing normal is issues. It's like a car with 200k miles on it that we're trying to push.

Good news though is we just let this body of ours sit, it will be probably just stiffen up and corrode.


----------



## rtonthat (11 mo ago)

Some very good points Whalenard. I do incorporate a few of the methods, particularly the stretching. I like the idea of always staying mindful of the things that may cause the pain. The accumulation of doing daily activities the wrong way is definitely taking its toll. Also like the idea of reducing stress and healthy gut health. Not something I thought about as contributing factors but makes total sense. The mind and body work together as one unit, one being off will throw off the other.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

I'm 57 and I have hip, neck, and knee pain at the moment. Nothing major but big efforts or the same position for a long time will result in pain reminders.

The morning is always interesting as the joints take a while to loosen up. I have a new thing now where I drink a cup of water and do a 5-minute stretch FIRST THING.

I do foam roller, yoga, and massage gun too while watching TV. 

Now, hazy IPA gives me a headache 20% of the time. I'm bummed about that.

fc


----------



## hkmeup (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm 60 and regularly get iliotibial friction band syndrome in my left knee. The problem with this is that when I get a bad flare up, the pain can be sharp and grind me to a halt. What has worked to keep it in check is lots of stretching, foam rolling, strengthening, and no more than 2 days in a row of riding. Lastly, the Protec iliotibial compression band wrap is a big help when things get iffy.


----------



## Boss H0g (Aug 24, 2019)

Francis Cebedo said:


> I think this is the key right here with the age thing. We're going good, taking care of oneself and then BOOM! Something new pops up. It's like whack-a-mole. It's a constant chase so the only thing normal is issues. It's like a car with 200k miles on it that we're trying to push.
> 
> Good news though is we just let this body of ours sit, it will be probably just stiffen up and corrode.


It’s exactly like that. I grew up riding a bike and only stopped riding when I hit about 31 or so. Fast forward to about 5 years ago, & former roommate/current bestie/ has cajoled me into doing the Kokopelli trail. I’ve backed out, been injured, or flat out avoided him for almost 6 years on this issue. But I’m fully committed now. And in getting in shape for 143 miles over 3 days, weird nagging **** keeps popping up. Never the same thing twice either.


----------



## ltphoto (Sep 11, 2014)

At 64 I have had various injuries over the years that combined have totaled 7 broken ribs, one separated shoulder, one partial rotator cuff tear, and one broken collarbone. All of those have healed and cause no issues, but I do have a knee that is wearing out and always hurts when climbing or it gets twisted. Resigned to feeling that until it gets bad enough to go under the knife someday. My experience is that staying active maintains your ability to recover from injury, but things do eventually wear out no matter what.


----------



## EABiker (Jun 24, 2004)

My wife.


----------



## LVLBTY (Jul 15, 2020)

My right wrist has a bone that's out of place, it's called ANAFAB. Doesn't bother me so much riding as it does in the gym. A special cookie makes everything feel just perfect.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

WHALENARD said:


> Deadlifts are tremendously good for your back, same with squatting. I moved away from heavy lifts a long time ago in favor of higher reps with perfect form.
> 
> I can't point to one thing and say that healed my back but more a laundry list of things. The overwhelming theme is being mindful. Mindful of every little thing that might be contributing to putting my back out of whack and every little thing that might help it.
> 
> ...


Mindful. Yes.


My wife and I both find real back "comfort" when we hike up and down hills. Flat ground walking - maintaining a more static posture - seems to aggravate both of us. I can do a 15 mi. hike right out of bed, as long as it is on some hills. If the terrain is not dynamic enough, I will stop to stretch, squat, and touch toes until everything relaxes and loosens back up. Then I'm good to go.

On the bike, I have zero issues.

-F


----------



## 2021Mach6 (Jan 19, 2021)

WHALENARD said:


> No aches & pains. I've had some serious injuries over the years but no long term consequences. I attribute that to weight lifting, diet, sleep, managing stress (this is a huge piece of the puzzle), and a rotating supplement regiment.
> 
> I had a pretty debilitating back injury that affected me through my 20s into my late 30s. Finally figured out how to appropriately deal with it. Happy to say I haven't had a single back issue in at least 10 years now.
> 
> ...


Do you still lift weights? I had always been pretty jacked, but a few years ago went for a more fit/lean look instead of bulky muscles. Feels a lot better, especially adding stretching for flexibility, and since I'm short I look a little taller being slimmer instead of bulking up. 

I've been doing the Hershel Walker workout... No weights, just pushups, pullups, situps and different workouts using body resistance, medicine balls and kettlebells. 

What do you do to reduce stress, and what kinda supplements?


----------



## rtonthat (11 mo ago)

Im 46 and have a lot of the ailments described in this thread. I think the wack-a-mole analogy is perfect. I havent gone more than 2 days without something flaring up, and some are enough to keep me laid out for a week or so. I know a few weeks of rest will do me some good but I cant sit still. It might help my body but my stress levels will go through the roof.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

2021Mach6 said:


> Do you still lift weights? I had always been pretty jacked, but a few years ago went for a more fit/lean look instead of bulky muscles. Feels a lot better, especially adding stretching for flexibility, and since I'm short I look a little taller being slimmer instead of bulking up.
> 
> I've been doing the Hershel Walker workout... No weights, just pushups, pullups, situps and different workouts using body resistance, medicine balls and kettlebells.
> 
> What do you do to reduce stress, and what kinda supplements?


I still lift. It's the one constant in my life. Started going to the gym with my father when I was a kid and started in earnest when I was 13. The benefits are innumerable. I was definitely the proverbial meathead in my early twenties getting very heavy over the winters. I backed off of that as I got more into athletic pursuits other than lifting and riding motorcycles. I do body weight exercises, bands, and some weights now. After all those years you learn a thing or two for sure. 

Exercise in of itself and especially lifting is a big stress reliever for me. Prioritizing sleep. Just not getting worked up over things which sounds easy to say but takes plenty of mental fortitude and practice to achieve in the real world. Compartmentalizing stuff and not dwelling on things. Being in the moment and self-aware. Nature. nature is a huge one for me. I spend a lot of time outside in beautiful settings. Trying to have gratitude and appreciate what I have. I also like to keep things very simple or as simple as I can. Not biting off more than I can chew in life and having no problem telling people no, like my boss, what have you. Make sure I'm living an authentic life...in that doing what I want to do on my terms and not letting other people or society (keeping up with the Joneses) etc drive my desires. I think a lot of people have trouble with that one, a lot of people don't know what they want out of life. Not fearing to love those around me and build strong emotional bonds. In a nutshell I try to make decisions that carry me forwards and not backwards. I believe if you break every single thing down in life into a decision, every last thing, you innately know what the wrong one is and what the right one is. You string enough right ones together and your life begins to have momentum. 

I'd be remiss to just to list a bunch of supplements. Nutrition science has been a bit of an amateur hobby of mine. I've been reading three or four studies a day on the subject since I graduated in 1996. And as of late I've been listening to a lot of health/science oriented podcasts and such.

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolyzara (Jan 11, 2022)

EABiker said:


> My wife.





Francis Cebedo said:


> Pride is a big deal indeed!! When the wife gets an ebike, it's a good start to ride together.
> 
> But in reality, the husband needs an ebike too. I've seen it happen to a couple of friends and the 'fit' husband is just a boat anchor that limits the riding options for both. Eventually, they both got one and all are happy.
> 
> ...


My wife complained I got a nice bike and that she didn't feel included. So I bought her a good bike. Went big and got an ebike so she could do any trail she wanted. 

She has ridden it once. (Granted we have kids who aren't able to stay home alone yet).

I used to ask her to go every weekend and she'd say no. Now I ask once a month as a courtesy so she wont say I don't ask her to go. The positive is she has stopped complaining about me riding (because now she can go any time she wants). So I guess I was buying freedom. Worth every penny but it was a "pain" I had to go through all that.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Jolyzara said:


> My wife complained I got a nice bike and that she didn't feel included. So I bought her a good bike. Went big and got an ebike so she could do any trail she wanted.
> 
> She has ridden it once. (Granted we have kids who aren't able to stay home alone yet).
> 
> I used to ask her to go every weekend and she'd say no. Now I ask once a month as a courtesy so she wont say I don't ask her to go. The positive is she has stopped complaining about me riding (because now she can go any time she wants). So I guess I was buying freedom. Worth every penny but it was a "pain" I had to go through all that.


That is a bummer!!!! 

I would say, tailor the rides just for her. Beach, coastal, bike path rides that end in some picnic or a downtown somewhere. Get her to like riding with you first.

For the hills and trails, I had to work on descending and progression for her a bunch. Climbing the big hills is not an issue. Getting down them was. But with repetition and progression comes good learning. When she's comfortable and gets the stoke/benefit, she might go.


----------



## csharp1171 (Aug 15, 2014)

Francis Cebedo said:


> I'm 57 and I have hip, neck, and knee pain at the moment. Nothing major but big efforts or the same position for a long time will result in pain reminders.
> 
> The morning is always interesting as the joints take a while to loosen up. I have a new thing now where I drink a cup of water and do a 5-minute stretch FIRST THING.
> 
> ...





Francis Cebedo said:


> Now hazy IPA gives me a headache 20% of the time. I'm bummed about that.
> 
> fc


I had the most expensive hazy IPA a couple of years ago. Tried a new beer and had an allergic reaction and had to go to the ER because I was having trouble breathing and had a panic attack. Getting old sucks ass.


----------



## mudflap (Feb 23, 2004)

TheBaldBlur said:


> Turning 60 this fall (ugh!): Probably not exactly what you meant in your question, but BY FAR the biggest "pain" impact for me has been the recent (last 5 yrs or so) dependence on readers to see damn near anything up close anymore. I had Lasik to correct myopia ~30 years ago and that was wonderful. Now that presbyopia has set in it's grown from an annoyance to a nuisance to a serious PITA.
> 
> As for actual physical pains, I had knee and other joint pain that was emerging and my doctor declared osteoarthritis. I tried glucosamine, and a host of other OTC measures - none of which worked FOR ME. A friend of mine who's a naturopath turned me on to the anti-inflammatory properties of turmeric. I started taking 2,000mg/day and within about two weeks all my joint pain disappeared; not diminished, GONE. At first I was shocked and not sure if it was placebo effect, so I discontinued use - the pain returned. Resumed use, pain disappeared.
> 
> YMMV, but I'm sold and will be on turmeric for life. I've shared that story with several friends who all report the same experiences.


I add turmeric to a lot of dishes I cook, plus black pepper every time I use turmeric. The addition of black pepper is another inflammation fighting herb, and in combo with turmeric, gives a super boost of inflammation fighting seasoning. Research supports that combining the piperine in black pepper with the curcumin in turmeric enhances curcumin absorption by up to 2,000% - piperine makes it easier for curcumin to pass through the intestinal wall and into your bloodstream.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

60 years young here. I get low back pain on my XL trail bike. I think reach is a tad long. I ride around 2200 miles and climb 180-200k feet per year all Mtb. Sore low back on 3-4k climbing days. Slightly sore knees on 30 mile plus rides. Triceps and some arm pump on really big downhill sets. Slight tired feeling legs. Takes longer to recover. I tend to ride 2 nights per week indoor trainer, 1 big ride. Saturday 3k and 25-35 miles, hike w Wife Sundays. As days get longer I’ll swap indoor trainer for short 10 to 12 mile high intensity rides straight from work. Got a new race bike, a HT and my back bothers me less due to proper ETT and reach. I notice I feel more tired and relaxed after big Saturday rides but feel amazing. I think we just need more recovery as we get older. On Keto and at a slight caloric deficit to prep for endurance event this Summer.


----------



## Xylx (Mar 18, 2005)

I had ischial tuberosity tendonitis (literally a pain in the ass) in my late 50s. I'm 66 now. I got it by doing long road rides on hard saddles and not stretching enough. Bone spurs grow out from your sit bones for the tendons to latch onto. I could not ride for a couple years. I switched to dirt exclusively and settled for heavier gel saddles. Full suspension and fat bikes are all I ride now, but I'm still not good for more than four or five hours in the saddle. There are operations you can get to file off the bone spurs, but that area is close to a lot of important nerves. Not worth the chance of ending up incontinent or viagra-reliant. 

In addition I've had my share of clavicle breaks (last one at age 64), separated shoulders, a meniscus tear, foot neuromas, and disc degeneration all caused or added to by biking. None of those injuries slowed me down for more than a few months. Just keep riding.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Okay, so let me get this straight:

Some people have no injuries and there are others who have pain free days?

Dyamn!

I must have done something wrong 😆

57 yo, lots of injuries, a lifetime of extreme sports, most of the time I feel fine other than my neck. I can’t remember a time when my neck didn’t hurt every day.

However, since I gave up whitewater boating, muni, and ultras, my back has never felt better 👍

I’m convinced that biking is the best sport for me at this point in my life, get cardio, decent thrills, doesn’t hurt as much as other sports. My neck can get pretty sore during rides, but it’s tolerable. After riding is when it really gets sore.

So the OP is asking for advice?

1) Don’t get hurt
2) Don’t get old
3) If you can’t avoid one and two, just forget about it 😎

I used to stretch a ton for martial arts, but it actually started messing with my joints, don’t stretch much now.

Staying active consistently through the year, regardless of the season, it’s more important to get outside during winter because we naturally stay indoors when it’s cold and dark.

Hate to be that guy, buuuut, drinking alcohol is not good for you, so if you’re body is starting to send you signals it might be worth listening.

Vegetarian diet is my go to for over thirty years, I have gradually been decreasing animal proteins such as cheese and eggs, still have milk in my coffee; nothing else tastes quite right.

Get a good night sleep every night, same time schedule, same routine, weekends and weekdays.

Marry someone who helps you be a better person, live within your means, and keep your stress low.

… and though folks will groan when I say it: kill your cable and your internet; all I have is a phone, haven’t had TV/cable since I was a teen.

and eat lots of spicy food, I don’t t know that it helps you live longer, but damn it tastes good!


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

mudflap said:


> I add turmeric to a lot of dishes I cook, plus black pepper every time I use turmeric. The addition of black pepper is another inflammation fighting herb, and in combo with turmeric, gives a super boost of inflammation fighting seasoning. Research supports that combining the piperine in black pepper with the curcumin in turmeric enhances curcumin absorption by up to 2,000% - piperine makes it easier for curcumin to pass through the intestinal wall and into your bloodstream.


Spot on. I left that black pepper part out in the interest of brevity. But yes, it's very nearly a waste of time to take turmeric WITHOUT the piperine.

This is what I take specifically, not saying it's the best just what I like:


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Pains? Minimal since I weight train, gently stretch, and row. 

I was having some related to pelvic floor (and as a result low back), but I got rid of riding bikes not designed for me with too steep of a SA. 

For me, wheat has been a horrible trigger for pain. Had to cut back on that significantly, especially from foods sourced in North America. 

48 and still rocking.


----------



## Mantramsagro (Jul 7, 2012)

Torn rotator cuff a year ago. Too extreme for surgery but now I am about 90% recovered. Kept me off the bike for a few months and then plenty of pain when I did ride. Found Turmeric really helps the pain.


----------



## mudflap (Feb 23, 2004)

That's easy: taxes.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Scoliosis and cancer... Cancer treatment has come to the last infusion as of last week. I cannot help but notice how emaciated it has left me. 
The pains... Scoliosis, the gift that keeps giving. Plus bikes have lent to the avoidance of pain from riding, greatly. Especially the Wildcat. Full squish plusser does wonders in that regard. Minus bikes are out for now.

As for pain control, that is kinda challenging since some things work sometimes.


----------



## rtonthat (11 mo ago)

Well that puts my complaints into perspective. Wish you well BansheeRune.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

rtonthat said:


> Well that puts my complaints into perspective. Wish you well BansheeRune.


Thankya.
Let's hope you never have to experience the big C. The scoliosis is only going to become worse over time and requires exercise to keep in check. My spine looks like an S bend chain stay on X-ray.


----------



## Zguitar71 (Nov 8, 2020)

I have had L4 and 5 disc problems since I was 18. I’m close to 52 now. I was a rabid bunny hopper on my BMX bike and pulling up on the bars to begin the hop was terrible for my back. As time went on I moved to a MTB and the forward position of bikes back then led to the same problem on my back. By this point I was still bunny hopping and also doing some trials riding. Years later when I was 36 I finally ruptured my L5 and the L4 was bulging. I stopped doing the tricks and concentrated on riding for fitness. Lately my back has started to hurt again and I believe it was because I was still on an xc bike that kept me leaned over too much. So, I just moved to a new Stumpjumper and already notice less issues since the position is so much more upright. The extra cushiness probably helps too. The biggest difference is the body position when climbing. I now can stay more upright while before I had to lean forward and that put pressure on my lower back when I pedaled hard.


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

I have aches and pains on a daily basis. Most all of that is from always training on the edge of injury for ultrarunning, I can't help it. When I taper for a big race I get noticeably ornier as I'm letting my body rest and recover, and I'm quitting caffeine for a week or so. I generally always feel good and ready to go if I let myself rest.


----------



## Ntmboy (Nov 10, 2010)

At 65 I've had various lingering issues from my invincibility phase (ACL - skiing, rotator cuff/subacromial impingement - kayaking, dislocated peroneal tendon - climbing) as well as more recent overuse/abuse problems (neck/ lower back - mtb, hip - running, knees b/c skiing). Aside from maybe the worst, which was saddle sores on the TD, my secret weapon has been my physical therapist. One or 2 sessions to diagnose and prescribe an exercise/posture regime has, with diligence on my part, (along with stretching, cardio, resistance and proper rest) resolved the muscular/skeletal imbalances which cause the problems and prevented a reoccurrences. I've tried a few fad diets and homeopathic "cures" without success, tho I admittedly lack the emotional prerequisites of hope and faith which appear necessary for results.


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

My damn knee.... Still won't catch me on an eBike!


----------



## speeder1 (Oct 10, 2006)

Bhamss said:


> 50 in a few months and def hips. right in the socket. def have to take my time to stretch before and after and even then its nice and sore after riding


I had a similar issue at the same age. Thought I was gonna need new hips. I work in medicine and didn't want to have to go that route! Pain was always there and I was reluctant to even see my orthopedic surgeon friends. I too thought it was the joint. It wasn't. It was IT band bursitis, right over the hip joint. Fixed it with stretching and yoga with hip specific exercises and stretches.
Now its knees and I am working through that too. Reactivating glutes that had gotten soft and weren't firing with the steeper seat post angles and shorter cockpits on the modern trail and enduro bikes. Moved my seat back a bit on the rails. 170 cranks... looking into a program called kneesovertoes for knee strengthening and I think I am gonna give it a try. 
I am always a little sore after a lot of riding. Always something, but its usually mild. The hip thing was a bit scary though. I really did think I was gonna need bilateral total hip arthroplasty.


----------



## rtonthat (11 mo ago)

After reading these posts on nagging injuries, sounds like the pain Ive experienced the last few years will only get worse with age. Im very active, hit the gym hard 3-4 times a week and ride pretty hard (for my limited skills) as well 3-4x a week. Ive had equal amount of injuries from both. I get plenty of benefits both physically and mentally from doing these things. Sitting on the couch all day just depletes my soul.

But, makes me wonder at what point does the bad outweigh the good? Seems a bad knee, back, shoulder, concussion, has me laid out at least a week or two every couple of months. I know Im “healthier” and much stronger than average guys my age. My BMI is pretty good as well. I also traded my days/nights out in bars with time on the trails. But I feel like I have the joints and back of someone twenty years my senior. I guess like anything else, moderation is key, but something Ive rarely been able to do. Perhaps going out Hunter S Thompson style isnt all its cracked up to be.

“Life should not be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in a pretty and well preserved body, but rather to skid in broadside in a cloud of smoke, thoroughly used up, totally worn out, and loudly proclaiming "Wow! What a Ride!”

- Hunter S Thompson


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

53, with occasional knee pain but usually only after a couple of hours so I try to alternate short rides (2-3 hours) and longer rides (3-5) hours weekly and it usually works out.


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm only 49 but have a list, too. At the top & most concerning is a history of concussions with the most recent being May of last year. No idea what happened, but I was with a group including a doc I ride with who got me out of the woods & got me help to get home. I swear it takes little more than a slight knock to concuss me these days. My left knee is becoming junk despite getting scoped a little over a year ago. I have pretty bad chondromalatia but I'm sure something else is going on because I have the same issues when I ride a bunch or hike with a lot of downhill. I figure it's going to need to be replaced at some point. Lastly & sometimes as debilitating as the concussions are herniated L5-S1 & L4-L5 discs that can drop me to the ground with little notice. Crawling out of the forest is always fun!


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

rtonthat said:


> After reading these posts on nagging injuries, sounds like the pain Ive experienced the last few years will only get worse with age. Im very active, hit the gym hard 3-4 times a week and ride pretty hard (for my limited skills) as well 3-4x a week. Ive had equal amount of injuries from both. I get plenty of benefits both physically and mentally from doing these things. Sitting on the couch all day just depletes my soul.
> 
> But, makes me wonder at what point does the bad outweigh the good? Seems a bad knee, back, shoulder, concussion, has me laid out at least a week or two every couple of months. I know Im “healthier” and much stronger than average guys my age. My BMI is pretty good as well. I also traded my days/nights out in bars with time on the trails. But I feel like I have the joints and back of someone twenty years my senior. I guess like anything else, moderation is key, but something Ive rarely been able to do. Perhaps going out Hunter S Thompson style isnt all its cracked up to be.
> 
> ...



My experience is the opposite, keeping active has kept me mostly pain-free. I'm pretty sure I'd be feeling much worse for wear by now if I were a couch surfer instead.




natas1321 said:


> 53, with occasional knee pain but usually only after a couple of hours so I try to alternate short rides (2-3 hours) and longer rides (3-5) hours weekly and it usually works out.



If you ride regularly and your "short" rides are ~2.5 hours that's a ton of riding! 2-3 hours is a pretty big ride for me. Nothing wrong with that if you can manage it but I think most would be better served doing shorter rides more often. 1-2 hour rides ~4 times a week and maybe 1 big ride thrown in is a lot better for the body & fitness than just doing a couple of long rides. Not saying you do that but it seems a common habit that can definitely lead to injuries.


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

holy crap, lot of aches and pains here. 61 and shingles on my right eye. Been dealing with the nerve pain for 3 month now and it is so bad. Worst thing of my life and I'm a cancer survivor. Diagnosed with Hashimotos disease yesterday. So the saga continues....... 😕


----------



## JohnWhiteCD (Aug 28, 2015)

Chronic knee pain. I’ve been fortunate these last few years without too many episodes, but lately it’s been occurring. Have been increasing my cadence and choosing lower gears. Kind of helps a bit. 
No bare feet in the house, only Birkenstocks. Change my work shoes regularly (construction). Started turmeric for inflammation. Nothing lasts forever, but I love riding and want to prolong my endeavors.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

JohnWhiteCD said:


> Chronic knee pain. I’ve been fortunate these last few years without too many episodes, but lately it’s been occurring. Have been increasing my cadence and choosing lower gears. Kind of helps a bit.
> No bare feet in the house, only Birkenstocks. Change my work shoes regularly (construction). Started turmeric for inflammation. Nothing lasts forever, but I love riding and want to prolong my endeavors.


Bare feet in the house... or flat slippers, walking with slippers. Through a bunch of trial and error, I've identified these as problem sources and have been minimizing them.


----------



## calimander (Feb 25, 2020)

55 Here
Worn/flat shoes were definitely a factor in my right knee pain. Cheap Dr Scholls inserts made a big difference for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

BansheeRune said:


> Thankya.
> Let's hope you never have to experience the big C. The scoliosis is only going to become worse over time and requires exercise to keep in check. My spine looks like an S bend chain stay on X-ray.


Both my kids have scoliosis. It runs in my wife's family. My smart daughter swam competitively and wore her brace every day and night. Hers actually corrected a little. It's not even noticeable. My sons is higher up and into the neck. He's a little crooked and his shoulders different heights. I've tried to get him to stretch, but he's a gamer and sits a lot. I just hope he doesn't have to deal with a lot of pain in his future


----------



## MtnBkrBob (Aug 15, 2007)

What pains bother me the most? Don’t mind the cancer, broken back, herniated disks, concussions, broken bones, vertigo, etc… Although not painful, my heart condition worries me the most. I see my cardiologist way too frequently.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

MtnBkrBob said:


> What pains bother me the most? Don’t mind the cancer, broken back, herniated disks, concussions, broken bones, vertigo, etc… Although not painful, my heart condition worries me the most. I see my cardiologist way too frequently.


That began in 2014 with a myocardial infarction.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

MtnBkrBob said:


> I see my cardiologist way too frequently.


Your cardiologist must be good looking.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

WHAT PAINS HAVE BOTHERED YOU THE MOST?

Myself: I've got arthritis throughout my body which seems to get a little worse every year. 

MTBR: most definitely DIRTJUNKIE


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Longest term: Gracilis muscle issues. 2 years of very careful walking etc or you'd be lying on the ground feeling like you'd been electrocuted. Then 5 years of annoyance and if I go for a 5 min run, there's 3 days of really annoying annoyance.
Shorter term: Sprained thumb. Still annoying 4 years later.
Shortest term: Bursitis in my shoulder. 2 years. Can get things out of the cycling jersey pockets now though.

For cycling (even racing), none of these are issues


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

My most recent is Iliotibial band syndrome. I doesn't bother me riding or walking, but I get a sharp shock type pain when I stand from a seated position....


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

Over-the-bars a couple years ago & landed on my head/neck. Still have an ache at the base of my neck that limits how I can turn my head and when it flares up, & I get some numbness in my hand.

Second place would be over-the-bars like 10 years ago causing separated shoulder. It seemed fine at first, altho looked weird, but lately seems to be causing problems.

I‘m definitely a more cautious rider now.


----------



## Stewiewin (Dec 17, 2020)

Francis Cebedo said:


> Ok, part of getting old is pain just seems to arrive! Some are random, hereditary, or ghosts of past experiences.
> 
> How old are you, what pains have you come across that have interfered with MTB. And most importantly, how did you address or solve the issue.
> 
> Any related advice?


cost of everything in cycling and knee pain.


----------



## Xylx (Mar 18, 2005)

steadite said:


> Second place would be over-the-bars like 10 years ago causing separated shoulder. It seemed fine at first, altho looked weird, but lately seems to be causing problems.


Having had two broken clavicles and two separated shoulders (all bike wrecks) I'll take the clavicle break any day. Far easier rehab than messed up shoulder tendons and muscles. Broken clavicles are like the torque wrench that keeps you from breaking the carbon bits. Clavicle gives way, shoulder preserved. YMMV seek Doc advice before crashing.


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

You guys are making me feel better about my miscellaneous chronic BS.

The worst one is probably herniated cervical discs (worst is C4-C5, but C3-C7 are all F-ed up to some degree). I was Happily MTBing along one day at age 58 and hit a small drop a bit wrong. I didn't crash, but my head fell forward during the G-out resulting in a sharp pain in my neck that got worse as time went on. Lots of PT later I was still in really bad pain (like 7-8 out of 10 and unable to sleep) after 6 months. Finally a couple of epidural injections knocked it back enough that I could get back on the bike, but 4 years later I still have to be super careful and listen to my body. If the neck pain level gets above about 2 out of 10 it's time for me to get off the bike for a few days and do a bunch of anti-inflammatories until things calm down - what I'm doing right now, in fact. Not the greatest solution, but if it keeps me riding without surgery for a few more years I'll take it.

My other problems are more nagging than really debilitating: A year or so before the neck pain surfaced I got a sharp pain in my right butt when climbing out of the saddle. It didn't effect my other day to day activities, but it prevented me from doing hard climbs on the bike. PT plus rest more or less fixed this after 2-3 months, but the problem has recurred a couple of times since and led to similar intervals when I'm forced off the bike. Several different doctors have tried diagnosing this (not hip arthritis, not pyriformis syndrome - best guess now is ischio-femoral impingement). Regardless, pre-ride stretching helps, but at least once a year I seem to aggravate this one and spend some time off the bike. Not super-painful like problem 1, but super-annoying.

Finally, for the past couple of years I've had a specific area in my left mid-back that gets really sore on longer rides - particularly road rides where I'm holding that bent-over roadie posture for a few hours. Not a big deal if I catch it early and back off, but if I try to push through the pain I end up with a really sore back and, you guessed it, another couple months off the bike while it recovers. This one has only recurred once, but now it's on my radar as a chronic issue I have to watch.

I guess the common thread with all of these is that I have to be really careful to listen to my body these days and distinguish between good pain (usual muscle soreness) and bad pain (the kind associated with one of these chronic issues). When I feel the latter these days I back off in a hurry and I can generally get back on the bike after a few days of rest (rather than a few months of drugs and PT). Not my favorite game, but if it keeps me riding I'm willing to play.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm not doing too bad at 58. Very occasionally notice where I broke my scapula a couple of years ago. And when they x-rayed my other shoulder for comparison (i'd also broken the clavicle), the doctor said it looked really bad, that I would more than likely have arthritis in it. It doesn't bother me but I have noticed that if I wake up lying on that side, it will really hurt, though I can fall asleep on that side without any pain. I mildly separated it a long time ago. Pretty sure I separated the other one at one point as well but never got it checked out and it seems fine, other than the occasional scapula pain.


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

Besides busting up my shoulder a couple of years ago, my heart attack last year at age 53 was pretty painful. Got 3 stents installed and was back on the bike in a few days, but shorter rides at lower intensity for a couple of months. 

Now I feel like I’m really improving; losing weight, doing rides of 30-40 miles, and getting PR’s on my local loop every week. I can honestly say I’ve never felt better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PS mtb (10 mo ago)

Double inguinal hernia was a ***** for 2 1/2 years, I waited to get surgery as I would not do the mesh. We found a doctor in Ft. Myers Florida that did the repair with no mesh, and am now 100 %. If anyone here needs his contact info I can provide it. Have a good day !


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 9, 2017)

shoulder pain by far the worst


----------

